# Most annoying [personality type] for [personality type]



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Which types can't stand each other? Is it the opposite?
Do INTJ's hate ESFP's and viceversa?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

HGM said:


> Which types can't stand each other? Is it the opposite?
> Do INTJ's hate ESFP's and viceversa?


No. INTJs and ESFPs just end up helping each other because their strong functions are each others weak functions.

INTJs and ESFJs are natural enemies.


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

All socionics conflictors? 

In MBTI they'd be:
INFJ and ESTJ
INFP and ESTP
ENFJ and ISTJ
ENFP and ISTP
INTP and ESFP
INTJ and ESFJ
ENTJ and ISFJ
ENTP and ISFP


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't imagine myself getting along with Te doms very well. I think I only know two IRL. I've also seen that Isfps seem to publicly call out Infjs for things, 3-4 times on here and one time IRL(interesting incident).


----------



## snowflakes (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't really get along with INFJ, ESTJ, and sometimes ESFP.


----------



## Starbuckskat (Aug 13, 2014)

I do not get along with ESTJ's or ESFJ's


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ESTJs and ESFJs... Si-dom/aux types in general!!!


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Hotaru said:


> ESTJs and ESFJs... Si-dom/aux types in general!!!


Hm... I thought we got along pretty well :sad:.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

HGM said:


> Hm... I though we got along pretty well :sad:.


We do!!! <333 

Tbh I don't think there are any annoying types, just a bunch of people sharin' functions so some of them can be annoying, others super cool!! IRL I definitely struggle the most with SJs but you and many others I've met are cooler than a winter in Canada so don't you worry 'bout that~


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I am both annoyed and intrigued by xxFPs.

As far as I can tell, I dislike all J types in my normal life.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

based on what I saw on ENTP.org, the types that bother the majority of ENTPs the most are ISTJ and ESTJ. And I can relate.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

I am annoyed by Fi dom or aux... I find *some* of those people very self-centered and very unconsiderate.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

I get a long with any type. People as individuals bother me rather than types. MBTI is useful for understanding other people but we shouldn't behave as if everyone has some 4 letter type tattooed on their foreheads. If we take MBTI to an extreme then we could unfairly prejudge people.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Bugs said:


> I get a long with any type. People as individuals bother me rather than types. MBTI is useful for understanding other people but we shouldn't behave as if everyone has some 4 letter type tattooed on their foreheads. If we take MBTI to an extreme then we could unfairly prejudge people.


No one here said what you are implying. However, you are prone to be annoyed by a certain cognitive function more than the other. Of course, it is not meant as 100% without exception. This is a thread made for fun. Or I shouldn't post general questions because, God forbid, I am attacking people's individuality?


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

Not sure what personality type it fits, but those who won't stop small talking, gossiping and have such a sensible (poor) sense of humour.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

HGM said:


> No one here said what you are implying. However, you are prone to be annoyed by a certain cognitive function more than the other. Of course, it is not meant as 100% without exception. This is a thread made for fun. Or I shouldn't post general questions because, God forbid, I am attacking people's individuality?


Nah man , I get it :laughing: I guess SJs would vaguely fall under this definition but then again my lifetime friend is an ISFJ and we are always on the same page even if we look at things a little differently.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Bugs said:


> Nah man , I get it :laughing: I guess SJs would vaguely fall under this definition but then again my lifetime friend is an ISFJ and we are always on the same page even if we look at things a little differently.


It is funny how, after doing your case, you go against it.  . Hating SJ's is very general. What exactly angers you about them? Their Si/Se? (Out of sheer curiosity )


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

What we hate is ourselves and in those we are annoyed by we also often find out what annoys us.

A flat circle of dislike.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

I can get along with any type as well, but there is conflict potential with any type as well.

*INTJ*: Can't say I met one in rl before, but I figure, if we'd get to know each other we'd have some interesting conversations.
*ENTJ*: I had an ENTJ headmaster in a small, private school once, where everybody knew anyone. I had some serious problems with him, for he was/is very, _very_ arrogant and selfish, but on the other hand I admired his sense for making money and finding opportunities. He never listened to anyone, though, which was pretty annoying. Anyway, I don't think, I should generalize ENTJ's after only one aware ENTJ acquaintance.
*ENTP*: I don't find them annoying at all, as far as I can tell.
*INTP*: I don't see other INTP's as annoying, but I think I have the same problem with them as do many people with me - I often don't see any way to connect with them and being around them without having a topic to talk about feels pretty much awkward.

*ENFP*: I like being around ENFP's, but their idealism sometimes annoys me. That is something I indeed generalize - I haven't met _one_ ENFP who didn't make my eyes roll due to unreasonable, rash ideas or even decisions. But they are more accepting and easy-going than many other types, which kind of evens this out.
*INFP*: The thing with INFP's is, at first, I think they are friendly, but behind that fassade they loathe me. But once I get to know them better and vice versa, I really like them and I think most of them at least appreciate me, too. It's just sad that they don't like debating most of the time.
*ENFJ*: I get along with them as long as they don't get to know _me_ that good, I always have the feeling. Once they get to know me better, they often avoid me. I don't even know why. That sounds kinda funny, but it's frustrating, sometimes.
*INFJ*: I do only know of one INFJ I know and we didn't do much together. I felt uneasy around her and I didn't like debating with her, either, for she was rather stubborn. But I refuse from thinking that I don't get along with INFJ's in general.

*ISTJ*: I have a good ISTJ friend and my father is an ISTJ as well. I like both of them very much, but I hate the stubborness of them. And at more than one occasion I witnessed how they got manipulated by others in a mean way and this turned my guts upside down. The worse thing is, I can't do anything about it, because both don't fully trust me (yep, my own father).
*ESTJ*: I don't like the traditional way of thinking they often have, but I met some ESTJ's, who didn't have to stuck with everything they learnt and appreciated so far, which is why I don't want to judge them in general. There's just the thing that there is one ESTJ and he tries his best to make my life miserable. That sounds exaggerated, but it's true. He doesn't like me, doesn't like what I'm doing (regarding my job) and what I stand for. 
*ESFJ*: I have a lot of them in my family and in my fiancee's family. We get along, but we often argue and I grow weary of it. The problem is, that there are so many of them - so they often make statements like: "You're the only one who [...]" / "Everyone of us thinks that way, I think, you're not right" and so on. That is frustrating - I think, I understand them, but I don't agree with them and they don't _want_ to understand me.

*ESFP*: Most of them avoid me. They think I'm boring. I can understand, why, in their perspective at least, but I don't really care. A lot of them are musicians, so I often _have_ to work with them, but on a professional base we get along quite well. In this case they often even appreciate me, which is nice.
*ISFP*: I don't know if the ones I'd label as ISFP really are ISFP's. If so, I can't stand their way of trying to find "something with a deaper meaning" in everything. I had to work with one ISFP and she was this way the whole time. She didn't focus on the things that really mattered and at the end we couldn't work together anymore.
*ESTP*: I hate it how they often make fun of me. They don't mean it, I think, but I guess that's their way of dealing with what they don't undestand of me. I mean, I have no problems with joking around, but the ESTPs I know are taking "joking around" to a next level. They can be somewhat amusing at times, though. I am currently working with one and we get along pretty well.
*ISTP*: I have the feeling, that the ISTP's I know don't want to do stuff with me. I once worked with an ISTP and I couldn't stop thinking, that he had a bad opinion of me. Same with another one, but that could be a coincidence.

In the end, I just want to add, that I don't think every type is the same as I experienced it. Just because I know a lot of ESFJ's which are acting a special way, I would not say, that they are all the same. So please, don't get me wrong - these were just my experiences, but I am still open for new experiences, that could change my mind - which isn't too hard.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Harizu said:


> based on what I saw on ENTP.org, the types that bother the majority of ENTPs the most are ISTJ and ESTJ. And I can relate.


So much hate for me :shocked:


----------



## derlierina (Aug 5, 2014)

xxTJ. Not everyone with this personality type, but being a lazy idealist, I feel very misudnerstood around them.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

HGM said:


> So much hate for me :shocked:


but I don't hate you
how can I, I don't even know you. That'd be stupid, if I hated you.
It is true that I generally don't get along with xSTJs, but I met some exceptions. If I knew you IRL, who knew if I would get along with you or not.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Hotaru said:


> ESTJs and ESFJs... Si-dom/aux types in general!!!


But senpai... :'( 
This is my reaction to this:


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Harizu said:


> but I don't hate you
> how can I, I don't even know you. That'd be stupid, if I hated you.
> It is true that I generally don't get along with xSTJs, but I met some exceptions. If I knew you IRL, who knew if I would get along with you or not.


Joke failed


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Retsu said:


> But senpai... :'(


Shhhhh it's all over now ♥ *wipes away tears with yaoi hands*










I don't dislike any type!!! But some of the ESxJs in my life were extremely unhealthy and SiFe/SiTe can be a deadly combo~
But to be honest NFs can be the absolute worst so it's not like I've got any room to talk haha.

I still don't think there are any 'good' or 'bad' types, it all depends on the person though miscommunication often doesn't help.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Hotaru said:


> Shhhhh it's all over now ♥ *wipes away tears with yaoi hands*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAOI HANDS AHHAHAHAH
Yes, caress me with your boy love hands <3 <3 <3
Thanks for the image, will be using from now on 

No, I getcha. I don't type people in real life, unless I ask them to take the test, but I know unhealthy people are crap.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

xxFJs. For the most part, I don't understand them, and they don't seem to want to understand me.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

Enfp, entp, infj.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Retsu said:


> YAOI HANDS AHHAHAHAH
> Yes, caress me with your boy love hands <3 <3 <3
> Thanks for the image, will be using from now on
> 
> No, I getcha. I don't type people in real life, unless I ask them to take the test, but I know unhealthy people are crap.


HUGE yaoi hands are actually a thing 

I love typing people in real life, if only because speculating and exploring possibilities is fun but yep~ all healthy types are AWESOME.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Hotaru said:


> HUGE yaoi hands are actually a thing
> 
> I love typing people in real life, if only because speculating and exploring possibilities is fun but yep~ all healthy types are AWESOME.


Oh my god, this is really uncanny. My friend is ENFP and she loves yaoi too! I will share this website with her, thank you! :'D


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Hotaru said:


> Shhhhh it's all over now ♥ *wipes away tears with yaoi hands*


Do those hands come with a yaoi gai face?


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Hm... I can't help but notice that around 70% of the threads here go off-topic. Stupid Ne


----------



## R45tx (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't get along at all well with ENTJ and, surprisingly, ENFJ.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I am an ENTP, and my Ma is an IFSP and we get on quite well together, when she's not being annoying, emotionally strained, manipulative or PMSing.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

-Alpha- said:


> I am both annoyed and intrigued by xxFPs.
> 
> As far as I can tell, I dislike all J types in my normal life.


And you're a J type...


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> And you're a J type...


[Insert "other" into previous post.]


----------



## Lyric (Jul 15, 2014)

Any xxTx type who is overly cold, thinks emotions are bs, and tramples all over the feelings of others whilst fluffing their intellect.


----------



## phantom_ecstasy (Jul 24, 2012)

It depends on the maturity level of the person, but I generally don't get along with strong Te types.


----------



## Torpeur (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't get along with ESFJ, the ones I met were very manipulative, they followed their emotions and didn't seem to have a moral compass.
I find ISFJ more honest, but quite boring.
Some ENFJ annoys me as well. They want to teach you a lot but never listen to what you have to say.

Strangely enough I like Te types the most. They're fair and don't judge everything according to how they feel about it.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

HGM said:


> Joke failed


I guess so
It's hard to tell a joke from the truth online


----------

